# Cool Marshall Harrison lesson



## Gilbucci (Mar 24, 2008)

There are some pretty awesome ideas in this vid


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Mar 24, 2008)

I like....just watched this vid on youtube on my own about 30 seconds ago, and left a comment on it. He is such a wizard at this technique with his relaxed picking and position shifting ability.

His site has been down for a while now, but he's posted a couple lessons on his youtube account. I for one have subscribed!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 24, 2008)

Fuck, I'm gonna have to watch that again!

Great video...every time I see him I have to go practice my ass off.

Wish he'd release a proper album, or at least get some complete MP3s online.


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 24, 2008)

I've always been very impressed with his technique.


----------



## stubhead (Mar 24, 2008)

Is this guy planning to start a band, or write some _songs_ or something? There sure are getting to be a lot of these guys.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 24, 2008)

Marshall is a bad ass player, my teacher took some lessons form him and knows him pretty well.
I think he's another one of these guys whos an amazing technician, but can't compose original material.
I think it's kind of funny , he alwasys sounds bored when he' does these.
Like everything he's showing is so obvious


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 24, 2008)

I've heard from a few people he's an arrogant prick..regardless, he's insane. Has he done anything original? I've honestly only known him as 'that guy who can economy pick really well'


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 24, 2008)

Gilbucci said:


> I've heard from a few people he's an arrogant prick..regardless, he's insane. Has he done anything original? I've honestly only known him as 'that guy who can economy pick really well'



He was in a band called 'Black Sheep' for a while, but didn't seem a good fit with them, as he used to constantly play these long shreddy solos over what were basically melodic rock songs. Most of his recorded output seems to have been transcriptions of classical pieces. I'd love to hear a whole album of that, as he always chooses some much more obscure pieces than the ones most rock guys want to learn, but it would also be interesting to hear him as a soloist in a band like Gordian Knot or Planet X, as his style would suit that format perfectly.


----------



## Gilbucci (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah, I was blown away by his cover of 'Moto Perpetuo'

Edit: Looks like he's playing a 7 in this vid..
YouTube - Marshall Harrison playing guitar


----------



## vgguru39 (Aug 30, 2008)

Guitar Nine Records - Guest Column: New Directions In Sweep Picking

There is a really cool old one. Also his Rozarsmacco account has a bunch of new amazing videos. The man is unfortunately an elitist it seems tho. He posted some REALLY bad comments about Paul Gilbert in this video. Bashing Gilbert is WAAYYY LAME and is the absolute worst way to go about garnering new fans in the shred genre.



Marshall is still a fantastic player. I mean just check out this video and his profile...


----------



## Gilbucci (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, that was TOTALLY uncalled for 

I don't think he's in any position to be bashing Paul Gilbert, because Paul actually COMPOSES music, as opposed to just making technique videos.

Edit: After I told him that, this is what he sent me..
''Memo to Rockers: Stringing together some riffs and licks does not a musical composition make. I bet PG couldn't compose a simple two-part invention much less an actual fugue. I listened to every track on his latest work and have some ideas for PG. Why don't you look such concepts as modulation, counterpoint, and contrary-motion for starters. PG is hardly a serious composer much less a good one but he could be in time. He does have a good ear for catchy licks and motifs.'' 

I knew this guy was a douche, but damn


----------



## vgguru39 (Aug 31, 2008)

Who cares what he thinks constitutes good composing technique. He's a freaking elitist. Fantastic technique, but I rarely hear good phrasing.... nor much music for that matter. If he is so good with techniques such as modulation, counterpoint, and contrary-motion then why arent we hearing it in HIS personally composed infinitely superior music. I love all the music he likes... the only difference is I am not limited to thinking it is the only valid musical form of composition. I feel like the best thing we can do is just use his technique videos to learn stuff and just leave him alone. He obviously has no respect for others opinions if he just wants to bash someone because they are more famous than he is. Even if he doesn't respect the way Paul Gilbert is playing these compositions, he has to admit to the fact that Paul has used his popularity in a way to expose more people to classical music.

Bah i'm done ranting. I just think this whole thing is rediculous.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Sep 1, 2008)

It's hard to write this without profanity, but it's both infuriating and rather sad that he adopts these elitist views. He takes something as beautiful and personal as music and the possibilities of expression given by counterpoint and modulation and twists them into technical requirements without which a composition cannot be good or valid.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 1, 2008)

Just read those Youtube comments...what a moron. He probably thinks he sounds extremely erudite and cultured when in fact he's no better than any other Youtube troll.

Plus, why exactly should he be taken as such an authority on composition when virtually all of his recorded output has consisted of classical transcriptions and technique videos, although of course when he releases a video of a classical theme it's 'art'?


----------



## Project2501 (Sep 1, 2008)

I watched his videos... he is boring. Ripping on Gilbert is just asinine. If you want to hear someone who can actually put the economy of motion technique to musical use listen to Frank Gambale, but I know all of you guys on here already know that.


----------



## vgguru39 (Sep 1, 2008)

Gambale is the good stuff man. I subscribe to sweepfast on youtube and everything on their is fantastic. 

Honestly though, elitists really get on my nerves. I recently read some stuff on the Frank Gambale forum thread about Marshall Harrison. Marshall is a straight up ass. In terms of music, I think we all know there are guys who are just as technical in their own ways yet still write and are very nice people. Allan Holdsworth when I met him was very kind and he signed my ticket and everything. Guthrie Govan was one of the friendliest people I've ever met and was kind enough to answer all of my questions. Manners and people skills can take you places that you just can't get to with a bad attitude. It really makes a big difference on where you go in life and how you feel about things. 

I'm not entirely sure what marshall wants as a musician but it is going to be difficult to get respect when he goes around bashing other players regularly.


----------



## Tymon (Sep 1, 2008)

Those comments were really uncalled for. He seems like a bitter, frustrated musician who desperately is in search for attention.

And the sad thing is, there isn't one memorable melody to be heard in his "improvisations" whatsoever. While we're at it: you can actually be creative with rhythm as well instead of playing just 16th notes all the time. Unfortunately for him, even the sickest technical skills can't compensate for that.


----------



## voiceguitar (Sep 1, 2008)

I can see where some of you come from when saying he can be boring... but i really enjoy and respect how he is capable of taking outside playing to the next step along with some other " out there " sounding stuff.

Ive never seen his nasty side. It is unforchunite that he takes that roll... reminds me of malmsteens attitude a bit, but who knows they could be nice people out side of guitar playing ???


----------



## phrygian12 (Sep 19, 2008)

i cant believe this,i almost got lessons from him in 06

and a friend of mine got lessons from him 

he did say he was pretty strict but he wasn't like that at all 

my friend can play some pretty complex stuff thanks to Harrison but 
supposedly(is that how you spell it? lol) he heard some insane fusion Jazz that harrison had down as some demos 

i personally am shocked that he would bash Gilbert (is there any such thing as drunk youtubing? lol) 

i can understand him bashing about not playing the pieces as they were meant to be, but to judge his music thats a totally different story
its pointless to compare or judge music since there is no false or fact in it
i can understand comparing guitarist that play technique stuff 
for example Shawn Lane's Technique against Marty Friedman
sure you can admit that Lane's skills are far beyond Friedman
but! to compare their music is pointless they both write amazing stuff
also just be cause one is better then the other dose mean the other sucks

i though the only people who compare artist and says so and so sucks or what ever are non musicians or musicians who dont understand about playing with others 

ive never played with some who is a snob 
i swear some people can just get so cought up with an ego and makes them look like a bad person or MAKES them INTO a bad person

i dunno i would still like lessons but now this will give me a diffrent view on Harrison i thought since hes so good he would understand




seriously if i see a thread about Jason Becker ranting on a musician i'll quit guitar and music right then and there

but i know jason isnt like that  


i cant get over this with harrison 
i actually looked up to him



voiceguitar said:


> I can see where some of you come from when saying he can be boring... but i really enjoy and respect how he is capable of taking outside playing to the next step along with some other " out there " sounding stuff.
> 
> Ive never seen his nasty side. It is unforchunite that he takes that roll... reminds me of malmsteens attitude a bit, but who knows they could be nice people out side of guitar playing ???




could be true if he was tough on Piano by some hardcore teacher that could explain his actions or well on the part about not playing them properly 
as for the music part was uncalled for

i know hes a piano player


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 19, 2008)

phrygian12 said:


> could be true if he was tough on Piano by some hardcore teacher that could explain his actions or well on the part about not playing them properly
> as for the music part was uncalled for
> 
> i know hes a piano player



That's possible, but to be honest, I think it's just bitterness that people are talking about someone other than him playing classical themes on guitar. Even then, I'm not sure how a rock guitarist borrowing themes from classical pieces is 'disrespecting the music', especially when said guitarist has never claimed to be a master classical musician, just a rock guitarist who's been influenced by classical music. 
It reminds me of when Charlie Parker heard that Stravinsky was in the audience at one of his shows, and slotted a little bit of 'The Firebird' into one of his solos: as you've probably guessed already, Stravinsky didn't fly into a rage at Parker sullying his composition... 
In the same way, I've never heard of jazzers berating Jennifer Batten for recording a rock version of 'Giant Steps', or country players bitching about John 5 playing 'Sugar Foot Rag'.

Sad really... It's about as brainless as that kid who posted a comment under a Segovia video saying 'HE'S NOT AS GOOD AS HERMAN LI CUZ HE CAN'T SWEEP-PICK, ZOMG!!!!!'


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 19, 2008)

On a happier note, here are a couple more instructional things he did...


----------



## GuitarCzerny (Sep 28, 2008)

Note to all neophytes: Yes there exists a valid form of communication known as "Music Criticism". Any healthy artistic community has numerous writers relaying to the general populace who's good and who's not. For example, you might look into Sorabji's Around Music for some of the most vitriolic reviews ever committed to paper. The annals of music history are replete with many rapier-witted musician-critics such as: Sorabji, Richard Wagner, Oscar Levant, Anton Rubinstein, and Moritz Rosenthal etc... There is no reason why I can't say someone is playing something lousily. Furthermore, I think we need more "guitarists" hearing that they suck, this whole "I'm OK, you're OK" hippie-BS wastes time and churns out manymany crappy musicians. 

about Paul Gilbert: I'm am not criticising the man just a few of his musical "works". I live in a free country and I have every right to express my opinion on his technique, music, or haircut. Those of you from China or North Korea are probably not used to this kind of thing (speaking out in general) When I hear him play with ridiculously wide vibrato simultaneously sounding wretched and disrespecting the great classical music legends, I can remain silent no longer. I was not being elitist just advocating respect for the greats albeit in a roundabout way. I have great respect for PG in general, his guitar transcriptions of Haydn's Symphonies is astonishing.

About my composition: No I have not slapped together some guitar "riffs" and called it "fantasy suite op. 7". Yes I have been meticulously studying the craft of composition and counterpoint for the past 10 years. Yes, you can be a musician of the highest caliber without focusing on composition: Vladimir Horowitz, Richter, Kissin come to mind. In MY OPINION 99% of all rock guitar based music are not compositions in the traditional sense but are more accurately described as "tunes" If you do not display any sense of voice leading or "terraces of sound" as it were then you are not really composing.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Sep 28, 2008)

A few things, first, unless you want to come off as a pedantic ass, addressing us as "neophytes" may be a step in the wrong direction. Second, using words and idioms like "vitriolic," "replete," and "rapier-witted" do not make you sound like any more of an intellectual, and, in this case only make you seem like a bloated arrogant fool. 

Yes, we know that you are not the first to criticize music. But still, it should not be a surprise that negative criticism is not often met with kind responses. Some will agree and some will disagree, but critics by nature put themselves on a pedestal as if they have some qualification which guarantees that they know better. With something as subjective as art, it's not surprising that the more scathing the criticism, often the poorer response it receives. 

His vibrato is different and wider than what you prefer, but that does not make it disrespect the composer or other interpreters. Again, just a word of friendly advice, putting "works" in quotation marks when not directly citing another's words (as I did with yours) will only worsen your position as it seems as if you believe that his musical output does not deserve this title. 

Please, if you're proud of your piece, post a video; we'd love to hear it. Though this shouldn't be a "if you can do better, prove it!" argument if you claim to have superior compositions, then show them. But once more (last time, I promise) putting "riffs" and the made-up title in quotes isn't going to get you anywhere. 

It's wonderful that you've been studying composition, but music is art. There are no laws governing it, at least anymore. So whether one musical element, say counterpoint, is not used in a piece does not make it unworthy of being music. 

If you disagree, that's fine. But music is an art form, and you are no more qualified than we, or anyone else, is in judging what is good or bad.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Sep 29, 2008)

What's funny is that before reading what Marshall wrote about the PG vid, I played the video and my first thought was, "What the hell is up with his vibrato on this rendition!?" 

Hey Marshall, what ever happened to those tunes you had on mp3.com ages ago (2002 maybe)? One was called "Dr. Z" or something like that?


----------



## vgguru39 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## God Hand Apostle (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh snap! All his vids are gone...

Here are Marshall's comments;
1 day ago:
- "Enjoy the videos true fans while you can... I am pulling all of these videos soon." 
16 hours ago:
- "Franz Liszt advocated peer-criticism and if it's good enough for him believe me, it's good enough for PG. Ad hominem attacks on me personally (my lifestyle, use of disposable income) are irrelevant. PG will probably admit himself that attaching his "green tinted sixties mind" lick to Back toccata in D minor is musically blasphemous; every bit as disrepectful and ugly as on could conceive."
14 hours ago:
- "Sorry true fans, I apparently have overstayed my welcome here on youtube. Keep sweeping and remember that I tried to bring something new to the table."

Shitty!


----------



## AgentWalrus (Nov 16, 2008)

hes a douche mcnugget. i have met him before. he certainly has sick technique but it became pretty obvious he had no sense of melody after listening to him jam for a bit. funny thing about it is he became the penultimate youtube shredder despite the fact he is "cultured"


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 16, 2008)

What a suprise...

Does anyone else find comparing bitching on Youtube to serious music criticism colosally arrogant?

Oh well...it's pretty sad. I do genuinely respect the guy's technique, but he does himself absolutely zero favours with the way he chooses to present himself online.


----------



## vgguru39 (Nov 16, 2008)

I wish i had ripped his videos to my hard drive..... and maybe i could have even reposted a few.


----------



## Splatter (Nov 16, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> What a suprise...
> 
> Does anyone else find comparing bitching on Youtube to serious music criticism colosally arrogant?



Well... no. 'Bitching' about music, by definition, is musical criticism. When substantive points are made in this 'bitching' - and I'd say Marshall has made some substantive points - then the musical criticism could be considered 'serious'. 
Perhaps you were put off by Marshall's tone, perhaps you were put off by his temerity to dare criticize PG... I'd say Marshall made some good points - the exaggerated vibrato, apparently, got to someone else as well as described above. 
If you've seen some of Marshall's videos, you've seen how he treats classical pieces with reverence - you can see how he respects the composers. I can understand how he would be irritated by someone else taking them lightly or treating them flippantly.


----------



## WillingWell (Nov 16, 2008)

I have to wonder though if the Gilbert hate came from jealousy or whatnot. It's clear Marshall thinks a lot of his technique and while he does have some crazy technique, I got bored listening to him very quickly. Perhaps he feels he deserves Gilbert's position of popularity in the music world more than he does, who knows. Maybe I'm reading too much into it. The point is, Marshall comes off like an arrogant prick who criticizes PG pretty harshly while I don't believe I've ever heard Gilbert criticize someone in that way or act like a total cock for that matter. Gilbert has always been humble about his position and has a sense of humility Marshall should think about adopting.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 16, 2008)

Splatter said:


> Well... no. 'Bitching' about music, by definition, is musical criticism.


 






Music criticism isn't just bitching about a piece of work: 



Dictionary.com said:


> 3. the act or art of analyzing and evaluating or judging the quality of a literary or artistic work, musical performance, art exhibit, dramatic production, etc.



This is the definition of criticism appropriate here. It's assessing the quality, not complaining about it. 

You're correct in thinking that it may be his tone that irritates us; it is. 

He puts himself, perhaps unintentionally, in a position of authority of which he is undeserving. He took digs at Paul Gilbert's musical style and compositions, going so far as to cite reasons for which they were not, by some unimaginably archaic standard, true compositions: contrary motion etc. Despite this, he did not display compositions of his own so as to say "this is how it should be done." 

He also takes the position of an elitist, not only defining proper composition but also dictating-- through disapproval-- how this music should be interpreted. 

Did Gilbert treat the music 'flippantly?' I don't think so; it's not as if he belched the melody. And about the wide vibrato, I offer operatic singing, with its huge vibrato and vocals trills. 

Finally we come to his tone, arrogant and condescending: 


GuitarCzerny said:


> Note to all neophytes. . . .



Even if he meant that statement to be directed at only those for whom he'd deem the term appropriate, that is a terribly pompous way to begin, and it comes across as implying that we are all 'neophytes.' 

Since you have a large enough vocabulary to know the meaning of "temerity," I'm sure you know what neophyte means, and by that how arrogant he appears. 

So I don't think it's that he dared "criticize" Gilbert's performance and compositions, but instead it's his tone and that he acts every bit the arrogant, condescending, elitist when he does so that irks us.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 16, 2008)

^^^^^

Not much to add to that.


----------



## Splatter (Nov 16, 2008)

First of all - I find it delightfully ironic that you folks are critiquing Marshall's critique for 4 pages... 
As far as whether his 'bitching' was true criticism - I'd say it was pretty obvious what his take on the piece in question was, and specifically what he disliked about it. Perhaps his analysis was more rudimentary than you'd prefer (although I doubt he anticipated his off-the-cuff remarks being examined so closely), but as you said, it wasn't the criticism that irked you so much as the tone. With that in mind, I don't know that any amount of detailed analysis would have satisfied you. 
As far as him being elitist - that's no pejorative in my book, so long as the person so described is truly outstanding. In my assessment, Marshall is. Your opinions may differ, but that's your prerogative.


----------



## AgentWalrus (Nov 16, 2008)

marsha is that you


----------



## Splatter (Nov 17, 2008)

AgentWalrus said:


> marsha is that you



Marsha? Do you mean Marshall? If so... I wish. I stumbled across a video of his playing about 5 years ago, and have been captivated by his technique since. I exchanged a few emails with the guy, and he seemed unfailingly helpful and nice. Perhaps others have had different experiences, but I've never found him to be arrogant in the least.


----------



## vgguru39 (Nov 28, 2008)

Marshall is back BTW. Check his rozarsmacco account, some really cool piano videos and one new guitar one.


----------



## Jerich (Nov 28, 2008)

mad skills mad people skills...evens out..Yeah I hear he is a math guy really into the intellect of mankind kinda drivel..so i would expect stuff like this from him "I guess"..bedroom shredders really are the worst pains in the ass's.......but the funny thing is alot of famous dudes suck ass worse then bed room shredders...once again evens out!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 28, 2008)

^ Perhaps, though arrogance and its ilk are personal pet peeves of mine. 



vgguru39 said:


> Marshall is back BTW. Check his rozarsmacco account, some really cool piano videos and one new guitar one.



Well I guess it's cool that he's back on, though it's kinda odd that he pulled the videos only to put some new ones up. 

Cheers to him, though, for putting stuff out there.


----------



## XxXPete (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah those comments about PG are uncalled for.You gotta remember...........PG was one of the original guitarists in BLACK SHEEP.I wonder if that had something to do with it..Even though PG was in there years b-4 marshall.


----------



## vgguru39 (Dec 21, 2008)

I really like how he plays all the sweet Chopin stuff.


----------



## DeathShred1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Were would we be with out Paul Gilbert in this shredding guitar world we have? I mean his string skipping alone set new standards back in the day when his first REH vid came out. Marshall has great technique as well but it was wrong for him to say those things. They are both shredders but different players at that.


----------



## AgentWalrus (Jan 2, 2009)

haha albeit a really trained ear. still full of shit and his chord progression sounded kind of elementary. or his rhythm i should say. interesting techniques though on the other two videos i must admit


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 8, 2009)

Those are the last three vids posted (I particularly love the tone from his Mike Morin amp) but I must admit I had no idea he was quite so scathing about PG. 

I've been listening to his stuff on and off for ages (he had a site up ages ago with a quote from C.C.Deville on the front page - thats about when I stumbled onto him) but increasingly the lessons/tabs he posted for free back then were things he started charging for more recently. Damn shame as I had all of them on my old HD which died....

Anyway!!

Personally I have a good handle on some of his ideas but I would love to see a few more worked out if people have time (I have the time but no guitar atm) - heck, even Guitar Pro or Power Tab files would be excellent.


----------



## S-O (Feb 8, 2009)

He posted a few more vids today! Yay!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Feb 9, 2009)

It's cool that he's posting stuff again, and I'm glad he choose to show some stuff on composition. 

Chords aren't as clear if you double the third, but I disagree that it sounds 'bad.' It's less clear, though, and you might notice that bar chords follow that rule. 

Very interesting to note is that in J.J.Fux's _Gradus ad Parnassum_, a guide to counterpoint in the "Palestrina" style, and one of the most crazy-assed full-of-rules-and-restrictions-and-should-do's approaches I've ever seen, actually advises doubling the third in four-voice counterpoint, where the octave cannot be doubled, and suggesting rarely the 'sixth' (considered by the translator to be a misprint of 'fifth' because of Fux's stress on the triad).


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 9, 2009)

Judging from his comments, he displays great economy of intelligence and common sense.


----------



## S-O (Feb 9, 2009)

I have been using the waybackmachine to access his old site, not all the material is available, but a good chunk of it is! w00t!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 10, 2009)

Ah, forgot about the web archives. I might see what I can find and throw them all into a Guitar Pro file or something.


----------



## S-O (Feb 10, 2009)

A good chunk of tabs are still there to be nabbed.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 10, 2009)

Snagged as many as I could and I'm currently engaged in throwing them at Guitar Pro - if anyone is interested I can stick up a .rar file when they're all done with the .gifs and GP4 files in? 

(I'm also going to do one with a load of Shawn Lane backing tracks/licks/lessons just for the sake of having the reference material there - again, if anyone is interested).


----------



## S-O (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd be interested, I nabbed the image files and a few vids, but a gp file would be cool.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll get some done. I can't remember the exact tempos that the licks were played at other than "****ing fast" so I'll just increase the velocity until it sounds right


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Mar 9, 2009)

Marshall Harrison is an excellent player, and that's that. He's a snob, and quite harsh at times, but that doesn't take away from his brilliant playing. He has otherworldly technique, and he's not unmusical, as opposed to so many Internet shredders, and I respect that. I don't necessarily agree with everything he says, but I respect him, and I think he's got the right to comment on other musicians without being put down.

As for his compositional skills, I don't think there's any point in discussing those, unless he was actually claiming to be a great writer/composer. Many of the finest guitarists were merely decent songwriters, so I can excuse a lack of compositional ability.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 9, 2009)

(This reminds me I need to get going with GP)

Marshall himself has said he's not really into compositions so its not as if thats a factor to judge him on as much as his playing which is, as noted, totally first rate. I'm also quite keen on is tone as its got that wonderful clarity and bite which some fusion players seem to lack. I find the pick attack a bit harsh in places but *shrug* nothing major to critique there. 

As for him expressing some opinions others may disagree with - I think that he's got the courage of his convictions and a healthy sense of self worth. Sure, he's going to annoy people by being that honest with his opinions but as a snivelling nice guy who wears his heart on his sleeve myself I find it refreshing that people are prepared to put themselves on the line in that way.

Just enjoy the music in the same way we enjoy Yngwie, or Al...never mind about personal opinions


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 9, 2009)

This thread probably needs to die at this point...

No-one's disputing Marshall's abilities (check the 'related threads' at the bottom of the page...there've been quite a few threads on his videos and technical ideas in the past), or his right to express his opinions...what people took issue with was the manner in which he chose to express them.

Anyway, I'm glad he decided to stick around on the boards, as he probably has a lot to contribute. If he's happy to bury the hatchet and start afresh we'll all be happy to have him on board.


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Mar 9, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> (This reminds me I need to get going with GP)
> 
> Marshall himself has said he's not really into compositions so its not as if thats a factor to judge him on as much as his playing which is, as noted, totally first rate. I'm also quite keen on is tone as its got that wonderful clarity and bite which some fusion players seem to lack. I find the pick attack a bit harsh in places but *shrug* nothing major to critique there.
> 
> ...


Yes, and I've always enjoyed reading the opinions of musicians who aren't overly politically correct, even if I disagree with what they say. They're honest, which is good.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 9, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> This thread probably needs to die at this point...
> 
> No-one's disputing Marshall's abilities (check the 'related threads' at the bottom of the page...there've been quite a few threads on his videos and technical ideas in the past), or his right to express his opinions...what people took issue with was the manner in which he chose to express them.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad he decided to stick around on the boards, as he probably has a lot to contribute. If he's happy to bury the hatchet and start afresh we'll all be happy to have him on board.



Fair comment 

I'll just totter off and see if I can get some licks into GP format and then find a place to share them online.



Yngtchie Blacksteen said:


> Yes, and I've always enjoyed reading the opinions of musicians who aren't overly politically correct, even if I disagree with what they say. They're honest, which is good.



aye, indeed


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs (Jun 16, 2010)

Project2501 said:


> I watched his videos... he is boring. Ripping on Gilbert is just asinine. If you want to hear someone who can actually put the economy of motion technique to musical use listen to Frank Gambale, but I know all of you guys on here already know that.



So this is two years later, but what did he say about PG? He sort of sassed Petrucci in another video. I got the feeling that he didn't quite go for the concept of horses for courses - basically he was complaining that Petrucci style legato doesn't sound like Garsed or Holdsworth.

I remember learning a bunch of his old licks - I can't seem to find his old website with his bio. Isn't he some sort of computer science/math guy by day?


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs (Jun 16, 2010)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Oh snap! All his vids are gone...
> 
> Here are Marshall's comments;
> 
> - "Franz Liszt advocated peer-criticism and if it's good enough for him believe me, it's good enough for PG. Ad hominem attacks on me personally (my lifestyle, use of disposable income) are irrelevant. PG will probably admit himself that attaching his "green tinted sixties mind" lick to Back toccata in D minor is musically blasphemous; every bit as disrepectful and ugly as on could conceive."



Hmmm, I wonder how much people know about Baroque performance practice. I can't fathom why PG using Bach licks is disrespectful to old Johann. What about "I Will Survive," then?


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs (Jun 16, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Fair comment
> 
> I'll just totter off and see if I can get some licks into GP format and then find a place to share them online.
> 
> ...



I agree with that, honesty is the best policy. Debate is great. Look at the whole Wagner v. Brahms story.


----------

